# For those wanting a dividing head for a smaller machine



## Blogwitch (Jan 6, 2017)

I have known about these for a fair while but haven't come across a 4" one before.

For those of you with a smaller milling machine which can't even get a small dividing head to fit, for rather little cost, one of these will do almost the same job as a DH.

http://www.warco.co.uk/rotary-table...03105-horizontal--vertical-rotary-tables.html

Maybe you have them already in other countries, if so, let other people know.

Also, for those of you who do have larger machines and always wanted a universal dividing head, then this one from Chronos just might be for you, a lot cheaper than all the others.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/cgi-bin/s..._Rotary_Chucks_and_Indexers_90.html#a40065001


John


----------

